# Uttar Pradesh and Uttarakhand - the soul of Indian culture



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

_Lord rama in exile_

_Varanasi , the oldest inhabited city of India_









*Uttar Pradesh and Uttarakhand* ( formerly one state but now separated ) make the heartland of Indian culture and tradition. Why ? Because they are the lands where Hinduism flourished . The rivers Ganges and Yamuna are the two most important rivers of India from historical and cultural perspective as well as economical perspective. The ancient Indian civilizations developed in this region and it is continuously inhabited since 3000 BC with Iron Age cities rubbing shoulders with the modern world. These are the most visited states of India attracting 182 million tourists every year.

*Some commentary:*

1. Since ancient times the region has played a leading role in shaping Indian culture and ethos. 

_a typical North India thali _









*chikan is one of the most identifiable of Indian embroideries *









banarasi sari work is the quintessential Indian sari work












2. The cuisine , the attire , the language , the culture and the religion on this region is not only identifiable with the culture of India as a whole but also in the form of Buddhism has had a profound impact on the world.



3. The Golden age of Indian history - *The Gupta Age* flourished here.

4. The region is the most important region in the context of Hinduism and Buddhism. Sarnath - the place where Buddha first gave his knowledge to his first disciples and Badrinath - the most important shrine of Hinduism are located here. India's oldest continuously inhabited city - Varanasi is located here as well , including Agra the seat of power Mughal Empire famous for India's most famous monument Taj Mahal.










5. The Lion capital at Sarnath located near Varanasi is India's national Emblem while Dharma Wheel is centrally place on Indian flag and is the symbol of Hinduism.

_The Lion Capital of Sarnath is the official emblem of Govt. of India while Dharma Chakra is the symbol of Buddhism and is centrally placed on Indian flag_



























6.Vedas were composed here by the sage Ved Vyas around 1500BC while Hindu epics like Ramayana and Mahabharata were probably composed here. The region is said to have been the source of Sanskrit - a language that gave rise to many of the world's languages. Not to mention the birth place of Lord Krishna Mathura and birthplace of Lord Rama Ayodhya are located here alongside the World Headquarters of ISKON the sect of Hare Krishna movement and Deobandi -the leading sect of Islam. The birthplace of Buddha is at border of Uttar Pradesh and Nepal.
_
Scene from Ganga Arti ( a daily ritual where priests pay respect to the river Ganges , Varanasi )
_









7. Visit to India is incomplete if you don't visit Uttar Pradesh and Uttarakhand - the most traditional and the most historical of Indian states.


*Uttar Pradesh* ( _The Northern Province _) is India's largest province of India with about *200 million people*. It is equal to the country Brazil in popl. *Uttarakhand* ( The Northern Part) is located in the Northernmost part of Uttar Pradesh. It differes from UP in being a cold mountanies alpine province rather than a temperate/subtropical plain like terrain of UP.

Capital - Lucknow (U.P. ) and Dehradun (U.K.)

Largest city - Kanpur ( 4.5 million )

Other Major cities : Agra , Varanasi , Roorkee , Moradabad , Allahabad , Bareily , Nainital , Gorakhpur , Jhansi , Kannauj , Mathura , Fatehpur Sikri , Noida , Gazhiabad , Rampur , Ayodhya , Faizabad , Basti , Meerut.

Languages : Hindi , Urdu , Kumaoni , Gharwali , English , Bhojpuri

Religions : Hinduism , Islam , Sikhism , Buddhism , Christianity


*Tourist Map of UP and UK
*


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

Fact file :

1. UP has the longest network of National Highways in India. India's longest Expressway is also located in UP ( Yamuna Expressway connecting Greater Noida with Agra )

CC Outlook India








_source_

2. UP's and UK's busiest airport is Lucknow's Chaoudhary Charan Airport handling 3 mil passengers. Most of the passengers prefer to use Delhi's IGIA for air travel. Dehradun's Jolly Grant and Varanasi's Lal Bahadur Shastri Airports are also important airports.

Lucknow Airport

_SOURCE_










Varanasi Airport

cc EKabhishek

_SOURCE_











Dehradun Airport 

SOURCE










3. Indian Airforce's biggest and most important Hindon Airbase near Delhi is located in Gazhiabad , UP.

_C-17 Globemaster of Indian Airforce taking off from Hindon Airforce Station. Indian Air Force's best and most advanced toys are placed here including C-130J , AWE&C and AWACS , Sukhoi-30MKI 4++ Gen fighters._

SOURCE









4. Lucknow's Charbagh Railway Station is one of India's Busiest and Biggest Railway Terminals. Its unique structre resembles a chess game and is constructed in such a way as to muffle noise of parking and departing trains.

SOURCE


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

*River Ganga ( aka Ganges )*

This documentary has been shot in UP and UK . 






Revered as a godess , Ganga holds the same place in Vedic Civilization that Nile held in Ancient Egypt. But while Ancient Civilization is now dead , Vedic Civilization still thrives in its full splendor.










_
Godess Ganga _

The source of Ganga - Gomukh ( Mouth of Cow )









SOURCE

Some Vegetation nearby









SOURCE

A pool of the Holy water









SOURCE

The Keepers of Ganges









SOURCE

Down the line









SOURCE


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

Good thread. kay:


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

Following Ganga :

the Stream that joins Ganges passing through encroaching rocks









SOURCE

River divine enters lower mountains from her high pedestal










SOURCE

Her sparkling waters










SOURCE

The lonely streams eagerly heading towards population










SOURCE

Damn more gauges










SOURCE

Finally some population










SOURCE

Devprayag - meeting a friend from the other side - confluence of rivers Bhagirath and Alaknanda making Ganga.










SOURCE


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

Rishikesh ( Monk's tresses ) is the place where religion meets spirituality , leisure and adventure

beach like sand embracing the arriving Ganges









SOURCE
_
Sand Beach, Shivpuri, Rishikesh_









SOURCE









SOURCE










Spirituality may wait 








SOURCE

A brahmin in the jungle








SOURCE

SOme white water rafting








SOURCE


----------



## OldKool (Dec 20, 2010)

Lakshman Bridge (Lakshman is the younger of Lord Rama )










SOURCE

Temples dot the shores of Ganges in Rishikesh








http://www.wallpaperswala.com/rishikesh/










SOURCE










SOURCE










SOURCE

Bye Bye Lord Shiva - Ganges leaves Rishikesh










SOURCE


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Interesting, very nice (but quite old) thread about India.


----------

